# Shadows



## Dew

... lets see your "shadows"  

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Hmmmm... I guess these works for a shadow theme.

*Link broken, sorry.*


----------



## simnine

_*Links broken* _


----------



## photong

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## carlita




----------



## Shubin

Dew, nice shots. I've got more shadowy ones somewhere, but here's one for now...

*Link broken *

Thanks,


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Thorniest Whisper

Great shots everbody. I posted my shadow shots on another thread  :cry:


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

my shadow pics are less noticable, but still fit the theme 



*Links broken *


----------



## Who?

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Studio Rhoad

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## danalec99

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## shuttered

*Links broken *


----------



## anua




----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## anua

i really really like it , troy! -


----------



## Northernshadow

Lots of very interesting shadows, love carlita's cat one and the people shadows are really cool. 

 Last week I must of took over 100 pics in the forest of the paths while walking the dogs and right now this seems to be the only one I like.






Sherry


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## danalec99

I like the style james m.


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## Luminosity

On first glance , Lula , it seemed like the girl in your photo was at some kind of candle-lit altar ......I like it.
Mines a plain-jane compared to the rest of your photos but here 'tis anyhoo.....


----------



## Lula

HI there
Cool shot lumi  8)


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## Aoide

When I took this picture the guard that was around asked me if I liked the statue. I told her I liked the shadow, so I guess this picture needs to go in this theme. 

*Link broken, sorry.*


----------



## magali




----------



## magali

just another one :


----------



## santino




----------



## Peldor

Edited due to broken linkhttp://colin.mylogic.net/hg/anthony_shadow.jpeg


----------



## LaFoto

*Links broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## LaFoto

More shadows that I found:
_*Links broken *_


----------



## joyride

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## essjayyell

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## LaFoto

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## Popol

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## Popol

Link broken, sorry.


----------



## pursuer




----------



## LaFoto

A new one:

*Link has disappeared - where to? What was it? *


----------



## LaFoto

Oops, where has my "new one" from November gone???

OK, yet another one.


----------



## LaFoto

Found yet another ...


----------



## Ben-71

Shadow Castle

Nikon D300, 18-200mm at 65mm, f/11, 1/500sec., no flash.

It was late afternoon. I was at a cafe with someone when I 
noticed the shadow effect - so the shadow was the subject here...


----------



## LaFoto

And another...


----------



## Mullen

Well... She was in the shadows..


----------



## EW1066

Vince


----------



## bradster76

Shadows created by my mace-sized Maglite. And Oh YAH my Maglite could crack as skull or two!!


----------



## johngpt

Shot last month, as a possible entry for the shadow and light challenge.


----------



## icassell

How about this one?  This is on the Apache Trail, just outside of Apache Junction, AZ.  Just trying to see how the UWA would handle a people-pic.  C&C please.


----------



## sarallyn

icassell said:


>



I bet no one has compared your son to a pit bull.


----------



## icassell

Not such a bad comparison, actually


----------



## aweber2




----------



## icassell

aweber2 said:


>




Not putting a gap between your images makes it look like the guy is about to get creamed by a humongous car


----------



## Puscas

icassell said:


> Not putting a gap between your images makes it look like the guy is about to get creamed by a humongous car



:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I thought he was trying to outrun a racecar....






pascal


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> How about this one?  This is on the Apache Trail, just outside of Apache Junction, AZ.  Just trying to see how the UWA would handle a people-pic.  C&C please.


This looks strangely familiar...
... aha! I was right! So *you* were the author of this entry in last month's challenge! Great image. And you garnered three votes, dude. Not bad.

I think everyone loved the enthusiastic expression, and you can't get a much better shadow than that one.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> This looks strangely familiar...
> ... aha! I was right! So *you* were the author of this entry in last month's challenge! Great image. And you garnered three votes, dude. Not bad.
> 
> I think everyone loved the enthusiastic expression, and you can't get a much better shadow than that one.





Thanks!  This was fun -- I was playing with my 10-20 and my son said "Dad, take a picture of me jumping" -- so I obliged him!


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Thanks!  This was fun -- I was playing with my 10-20 and my son said "Dad, take a picture of me jumping" -- so I obliged him!



"Priceless" as the commercial says. A moment that'll never happen in that way again. Great capture.


----------



## Bamb00




----------



## Crazydad

Caught this one this morning as the sun was coming up.

*Link gone *


----------



## freelunch

This was taken in Seville. It was 114°F.

*Link gone *


----------



## icassell

freelunch said:


> This was taken in Seville. It was 114°F.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Boiled  fish?  Did they taste good?  :lmao:
> 
> I like this one.


----------



## johngpt

freelunch said:


> This was taken in Seville. It was 114°F.


Hey, freelunch, good to see you made it. John here, from the mac hints forum.

I like your composition. Framed that way in camera or cropped?


----------



## LaFoto

A new one for this theme (the photo as such is "old", taken in 2007, but it is going to be a new addition):


----------



## Sw1tchFX

*Link gone *


----------



## erick

my mother's kitchen

*Link gone *​


----------



## blondie621




----------



## johngpt

blondie621 said:


>


LOL, nice photo and cute friends.


----------



## blondie621

Thanx John! 
Checked out your new ride! Beautiful bike and beautiful pic! Good luck with it!


----------



## javier




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Javi and Ian, you guys seem to follow each other thread to thread posting great images. Keep it up!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javi and Ian, you guys seem to follow each other thread to thread posting great images. Keep it up!


Thanks John, These threads where many folks can participate in are always my favorites. I hope that together we can revive these old wonderful threads. These threads are usually more about making photographs that talking about them. I personally enjoy looking at all the photo threads and it is very cool and amazing to see the world through various eyes.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>


excellent in every way!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent in every way!
Click to expand...

Thanks Javier. I liked the geometry of it.


----------



## LaFoto

The bow






Venice, Italy, in the morning






The group in Troy/Turkey, October 2008


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

I can't remember any more which photos I've posted where. So, I give up. My apologies if I've thrown this one in here already.


----------



## camz

Probably seen this before but I think this belongs better in this gallery.


----------



## johngpt

camz, I still really like that image. It's a classic!


----------



## javier

Canon AE-1


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Last one


----------



## javier

Ok folks, lets see those shadows...Again, if you do not have any, well this is a good excuse to go out and chase some.


----------



## johngpt

Javier, as always, your images are superb, thought provoking, and fun!


----------



## LaFoto

It's not like yours were in any way "bad", John!!! Much to the contrary, to my mind!


----------



## camz

Great shots everyone. Very beautiful gallery for browsing I must say!
Awesome thread....I actually have a love thing with shadows myself :mrgreen:



































Ok that's all I can find from my collection right now. Keep em com'in! :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

camz, that second one of the people jumping is marvelous!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> It's not like yours were in any way "bad", John!!! Much to the contrary, to my mind!



:hug::


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier, as always, your images are superb, thought provoking, and fun!



Thanks John


----------



## javier

camz said:


> Great shots everyone. Very beautiful gallery for browsing I must say!
> Awesome thread....I actually have a love thing with shadows myself :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's all I can find from my collection right now. Keep em com'in! :thumbup:



This kicks butt!:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

Last Saturday, I was out trying to catch shadows..Some are quite hard to catch...
All these images where shot with the Canon G10


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Been looking back through the thread, and was so pleased to be reminded of this one. I still think it's brilliant!


----------



## camz

johngpt said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking back through the thread, and was so pleased to be reminded of this one. I still think it's brilliant!
Click to expand...

 
Nice shot John!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Been looking back through the thread, and was so pleased to be reminded of this one. I still think it's brilliant!



Thanks, John!  My son had fun jumping for it too! This is my answer to those who say you shouldn't use a 10mm lens to shoot images of people.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, camz, that's Ian's shot of his son and shadow. I was just reminded about how much I liked it.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking back through the thread, and was so pleased to be reminded of this one. I still think it's brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, John!  My son had fun jumping for it too! This is my answer to those who say you shouldn't use a 10mm lens to shoot images of people.
Click to expand...


I use 10mm ''allot'' actually.


----------



## UtahsRebel

A shadow that I noticed while walking into the office the other day.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> A shadow that I noticed while walking into the office the other day.


Deb, it's been so long since I've seen your TPF username, it took me a second to realize it's you! Glad you decided to post this one!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Hobbes

sunrise
*Link gone *


----------



## porkphoto

Does my avatar count?


----------



## johngpt

porkphoto said:


> Does my avatar count?


Probably. Your pose looks like the number four!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

under the brim

*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

I'm pretty sure I've posted this somewhere at TPF, but, what the heck...


----------



## camz

Nice shots guys!

Ok last last one from me before I really call it a day
*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

Tasty. Er, I mean tasteful, er somehow this isn't coming out right.

Nice shot camz!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## camz

johngpt said:


>


 
Parallax shadow casting...very creative John!


----------



## camz

johngpt said:


> Tasty. Er, I mean tasteful, er somehow this isn't coming out right.
> 
> Nice shot camz!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks. I was waiting for the moon to rise over the hill, but it was obscured by the low clouds. So I thought I'd shoot my shadow while waiting.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto

Wow, John, this last one is sooo Escheresque ... I really can't tell what is real stairs and what is shadow, though I suspect we see ONLY shadow!?!

This is an old one, and it looks scanned! Must have been taken with the Leica M5 in February of 2008. Fits the theme, in a way it does, doesn't it?


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, thanks for noticing the Escheresquetivity of it! On flickr, I'd titled it 'shadows of an escher stairwell.'

And those long shadows you caught coming across the field are marvelous. Wonderful double vanishing points.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


>



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW pooooooooop!!! and looks fresh too 
LMFAO! and it looks like the kind of poo the cat I used to have pooped after she had been constipated for a few days lmao Love the shadow though especially that uhhh long and thin extending part lmao


----------



## javier

Hobbes said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW pooooooooop!!! and looks fresh too
> LMFAO! and it looks like the kind of poo the cat I used to have pooped after she had been constipated for a few days lmao Love the shadow though especially that uhhh long and thin extending part lmao
Click to expand...


Yep, that one is a classic!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

I was trying to talk myself into believing that wasn't what I thought it was ...


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Got a variety of impressions from this one's flickr post. When I had seen it, I saw a castle. Then others said, they see a poodle.

So I'm calling it a replica of the "historic château sur caniche!"


----------



## javier

John, I also see a poodle 
That is a clever capture!


----------



## icassell




----------



## camz

Ok here's my latest one for the shadow cause!


----------



## javier

camz said:


> Ok here's my latest one for the shadow cause!



Love it, shadow boxing...Simply cool


----------



## camz

Thanks Javier!


----------



## johngpt

Here's one from early october, to remind us of the sun and warmth to come (at least in the northern hemisphere!  )


----------



## gummibear

loving this thread here's one






and another


----------



## johngpt

gummibear said:


>


Very nicely done gummibear.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## gummibear

thanks john


----------



## stockdogtta

One from last summer walking thru the pasture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dennis


----------



## johngpt




----------



## 1limited92

C & C?


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier

Brilliant Ian!


----------



## javier

Lurking in the shadows.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, Javier


----------



## Pugs

javier said:


> Lurking in the shadows.



This is a GREAT capture Javier!


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurking in the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT capture Javier!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurking in the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT capture Javier!
Click to expand...


Whoa!

Okay Javier, you really have to tell us the story behind this one!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

I like that one, John (even though I can't stand running  )


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurking in the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT capture Javier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> Okay Javier, you really have to tell us the story behind this one!
Click to expand...


Isn't it obvious?  Some people get pictures of "orbs" and call them spirits.  Javier was able to get the whole ghost ... :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT capture Javier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> Okay Javier, you really have to tell us the story behind this one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  Some people get pictures of "orbs" and call them spirits.  Javier was able to get the whole ghost ... :lmao:
Click to expand...


The Wholly Ghost?


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## icassell

Rob_W said:


>



I like this.  I wonder if this is where javier's ghost came from ...


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> Okay Javier, you really have to tell us the story behind this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  Some people get pictures of "orbs" and call them spirits.  Javier was able to get the whole ghost ... :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wholly Ghost?
Click to expand...

Oh... no, John...  You did NOT just do that!  :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Pugs

icassell said:


> Rob_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this.  I wonder if this is where javier's ghost came from ...
Click to expand...

HAH!  I was just thinking the same thing, Ian!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  Some people get pictures of "orbs" and call them spirits.  Javier was able to get the whole ghost ... :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wholly Ghost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... no, John...  You did NOT just do that!  :lmao::lmao:
Click to expand...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## johngpt

So I was at my department meeting in November, 






... and of course I was totally enthralled with the proceedings. The sunlight coming in the windows was sort of making me even groggier. When my head started to droop, I noticed the shadow of my foot and the stool upon which my carcass was planted. 

Oh boy! 

But my camera was back in the desk area, not out in the clinic where we were having the meeting. 

Rats! 

I didn't think I could inconspicuously go and get it. But, I had my cell phone. Damn, the fake shutter noise on these cell phones can be loud! But, I caught that cool S-curve of the stool's shadow!

And I only got smacked once by one of my nearby coworkers. )


----------



## javier

Hey Guys. Thanks for the comments and kind words. The truth is, that it was a lucky shot that I did not even know I had until I got home and saw it on my computer...I will admit that it did trip me out when I first saw it as well...


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> So I was at my department meeting in November,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and of course I was totally enthralled with the proceedings. The sunlight coming in the windows was sort of making me even groggier. When my head started to droop, I noticed the shadow of my foot and the stool upon which my carcass was planted.
> 
> Oh boy!
> 
> But my camera was back in the desk area, not out in the clinic where we were having the meeting.
> 
> Rats!
> 
> I didn't think I could inconspicuously go and get it. But, I had my cell phone. Damn, the fake shutter noise on these cell phones can be loud! But, I caught that cool S-curve of the stool's shadow!
> 
> And I only got smacked once by one of my nearby coworkers. )


And John proves to us that it isn't the camera or the gear, but the photographer!


----------



## LaFoto

At the building site






Still "my" building site (it is not mine, of course!), a little abstract






And just so you understand A LITTLE what this is about, a wide-angle photo of the same scene:


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, those are so splendid!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Ian. That top photo had me going. The second explained all.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John.  I included the second to orient people.  I prefer the first one, though. I was thinking of titling the first one: "Witch's T**"


----------



## johngpt

Funny but as I was viewing that first one, I was thinking, "pretty spikey. Not the surprise I'd want to find as the date progresses."


----------



## javier

Here you go.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

As well as the rooster, I love the muted sunlight on the bricks.


----------



## johngpt

One in a similar vein, with muted sunlight.


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier

icassell said:


>



This is one of the best shadow shots I have seen.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, javier 

I just wish I could get rid of that green in the upper left corner.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Nice timing. And I like the light coming through her shirt. The lens flare across her shadow is pretty cool too.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Nice timing. And I like the light coming through her shirt. The lens flare across her shadow is pretty cool too.



Thanks John. I wish I could take credit for the timing and such as I really like this image allot, but it was a lucky shot and I was just checking exposer as she was wearing black and gray. But I will take it


----------



## orb9220

More than One Kind of Noisy Tunnel by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## johngpt

Nice one orb. I hadn't gone far enough back in your photostream to see that one previously.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> More than One Kind of Noisy Tunnel by orb9220, on Flickr
> .



Fantastic!:thumbup:


----------



## orb9220

Thanks all as I seem to be always drawn to consider the shadows first. 
Must be my Dark Nature of the Dark Side! :er:




Lamp in the Orange by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

laura's geese by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## johngpt

Oh, that's so nice!


----------



## johngpt

shadow dancing


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Interesting theme! Interesting images!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Nice repetition BJ.  Likey!




johngpt said:


> Oh, that's so nice!


 
 Thank you, sir.


----------



## icassell

I didn't know whether to put this in the "Shadows" or the "Reflections" thread ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Nice repetition BJ. Likey!


Thanks!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I like that one better, Bitter.  Nice work.

An oldie:


----------



## mishele

Wow....some cool shadows in here. Gonna have to think "shadows" the next time I'm out!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nice, bentshaft!

Reminded me of this...


----------



## mishele

This might be my next thing....lol Fun shots guys!!


----------



## OrionsByte

I'll play with some old ones, but I might have to use this as a challenge over the next couple days too.  

This is just a snapshot taken during my honeymoon (long before I really started seriously working on improving my photography).  The shadows and footprints belong to my wife and I during an early morning walk down a Hawaiian beach.





And technically a silhouette, not a shadow, but still...


----------



## bobnr32

Bus station in Bulgaria


----------



## johngpt

There's a silhouette theme found here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/34335-silhouettes-11.html

I'll need to add something to it when home from work later, so it gets bumped and seen. Of course, you folks could do that too!


----------



## camz

Love the shots above!

This what I call ball sense...without the ball


----------



## camz

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


 
I like this alot Bitter.  I can totally see a model or bride posing at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## johngpt

Yeah, marriage is a lot like that...


----------



## camz

johngpt said:


> Yeah, marriage is a lot like that...



  I see your point John...I'm just pondering the possibilities of what I shoot.


----------



## johngpt

half lidded


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_9593.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9018.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8380.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6755-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6729.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7608.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff John!


----------



## cnutco

This is all I can think of having at this time...


----------



## johngpt

may your cups be full this day of thanks


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Finally got my 24-70


----------



## javier

We rockin stilettos by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Very nice work gentlemen!


----------



## javier

The White Shadow by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

selective orchid


----------



## johngpt

I noticed that when I previewed my post, my signature showed, but now that I've clicked submit, and the reply has posted, my signature is gone.

Javier, you usually have a signature in your posts, right? Well, I'm not seeing one for you.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I noticed that when I previewed my post, my signature showed, but now that I've clicked submit, and the reply has posted, my signature is gone.
> 
> Javier, you usually have a signature in your posts, right? Well, I'm not seeing one for you.



John, I saw it disappear as well. In fact I see no ones sig.


----------



## johngpt

I've sent a private message to the only admin I know, eKool, about it. If you're not seeing signatures either, then it means it's not just my computer. I tried another browser and still didn't see signatures. I noticed it first yesterday. Just now was when I noticed that I could see my signature when I previewed, but not after posting.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I've sent a private message to the only admin I know, eKool, about it. If you're not seeing signatures either, then it means it's not just my computer. I tried another browser and still didn't see signatures. I noticed it first yesterday. Just now was when I noticed that I could see my signature when I previewed, but not after posting.



Same here.


----------



## johngpt

Well, too many words, not enough pictures, so...







pastime


----------



## javier

well atleast the pictures show up and that is what is important


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_3472-Edit-2.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice one John!


----------



## johngpt

kitchen chair







John


----------



## camz




----------



## johngpt

*camz*! What a great one to revive this theme!


----------



## johngpt

arm and hammer



.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Awesome weather in the bg on that one John.  :thumbup:






NIK-7554 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shadows vase wall


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

wow, I really like that one John.  So much going on there.  Lines and curves and textures, and negative spaces all playing so well together.  :thumbup:


----------



## bobnr32

y2_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## kennysghost




----------



## bobnr32

Nice one kenny.


----------



## kennysghost

Thanks.. I was just playing around over the weekend and the Idea Popped in to my head!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK-7754b by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

eatable prices


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

merry x-mas.... to me.  :greenpbl:




xmas-Corzo by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Marvelous shot Simon. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## JustinZ850

Small Shadow by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love that shallow depth of field and framing Justin.


----------



## johngpt

santa fe chairs and shadows



Relatively recent, shot last month.


----------



## bobnr32

d48 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

z1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

z1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Bob, all three are marvelous. That top one's framing is exquisite. And that crop to create the bottom one is eerie!


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks John



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

more than a one note samba


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

stripes


----------



## javier

excellent John. Good eye and clever shot !


----------



## javier




----------



## LaFoto

150_AlmondPlantation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning chairs at work


----------



## LaFoto

115_ButteCollegeCampus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, overhead shadow, floor shadows, wall shadow. Wow.


----------



## johngpt

a salt and battery

Real
Life
Drama


----------



## Buckster

^ LOL!  Good one John!


----------



## LaFoto

0093_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0541_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely squiggles!


----------



## johngpt

perrier


----------



## lovemeformetori

.


----------



## johngpt

Nice Tori.


----------



## abhishekdg

Here goes mine.. Just an amateur attempt


----------



## AlanE

OM2N Zuiko 50MM TMAX 100 Exp 2001 Shot iso 80 TMAX Dev 1:4 @ 8 Min 68 Degrees 

1




Flat Land by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

2




Impressions by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

3




Over Shadowed by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Skyclad

My trial... Or Error?


----------



## KenC

Pretty good, but needs more contrast, IMO, especially darker shadows.  Kind of like this, although it would look better done during RAW conversion instead of on the jpg.


----------



## Skyclad

KenC said:


> Pretty good, but needs more contrast, IMO, especially darker shadows.  Kind of like this, although it would look better done during RAW conversion instead of on the jpg.




I thought about doing it darker, and when I tried, I thought it looked too dark to me. Maybe I wasn't being subtle enough with the slides. Unfortunately, my camera doesn't do RAW. Thus, it has its limitations, and I try to do my best in those bounds.


----------



## KenC

Skyclad said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good, but needs more contrast, IMO, especially darker shadows.  Kind of like this, although it would look better done during RAW conversion instead of on the jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about doing it darker, and when I tried, I thought it looked too dark to me. Maybe I wasn't being subtle enough with the slides. Unfortunately, my camera doesn't do RAW. Thus, it has its limitations, and I try to do my best in those bounds.
Click to expand...


I don't know how you made it darker - if it was with a general brightness slider that lightens/darkens the whole image that's not what you want.  I used Curves to darken the lower midtones (@ about 75/255) while lightening the highlights.  You could do something similar with Levels, but not as well.


----------



## Skyclad

KenC said:


> I don't know how you made it darker - if it was with a general brightness slider that lightens/darkens the whole image that's not what you want.  I used Curves to darken the lower midtones (@ about 75/255) while lightening the highlights.  You could do something similar with Levels, but not as well.



I've only worked with levels as a curve so far, unfortunately. I'm still really learning how to do things in gimp. I think my knowledge of using gimp is probably a little less better than my photos themselves. Both are a learn as you go process with a fairly large learning curve in the beginning. I'll get there eventually :thumbup:


----------



## Guinness Man

How I like my shadows


----------



## Ernicus

Lock it.

Just doesn't get any better than that.  You win.


----------



## johngpt

Is that a Crown Royal tat between her shoulder blades?


----------



## johngpt

he knows...

... if you've been sleeping, he knows...

... if you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good...


----------



## Guinness Man

johngpt said:


> Is that a Crown Royal tat between her shoulder blades?



lol No, but it is a crown


----------



## Guinness Man




----------



## Xgesz7

If you're interested in seeing more check out my website at Home | Morgan Woods Photography and if you like what you see then support my gallery show at Mr. Woods' Exclusive Gallery Exhibition by Morgan &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

Jake, really like #2 and #4, especially #4. Marvelous line, texture, and tone.


----------



## Buckster

wkp63 said:


> nothing?!


While there is occasionally some discussion here in the Themes section, it's generally more gallery oriented than comment and critique oriented.

Your best bet if you're looking for CC is to post a few numbered photos in one of the top 7 areas of the Photo Galleries section and ask directly for it when you post.


----------



## pez

I know, PP here, but not a "lot" (my definition, lol). Mostly just setup, shot with a LensBaby Sweet 35, and some content aware fill for the wires but hell, it's a shadow...


----------



## johngpt

From your last visit to Roswell obviously...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

113_ButteCollegeCampus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

zag zig and shadows


----------



## Ernicus

Playin' around today with the new lens...


----------



## johngpt

living room lamp afternoon light


----------



## LaFoto

Found this old one - theme not too prominent...




427_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, simply marvelous shadow.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> Corinna, simply marvelous shadow.



Agreed.  I love that pic.  Could totally remind ANYONE of their Grandmother.  :hugs:


----------



## Tee

Here's a shadow I like:


----------



## R3d

Denison by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I know, no subtleties here at all. But it's all shadow, all the time...






garage shadows 12Mar12


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Buckster

Reflections of a cancer patient at sunset


----------



## manaheim

I lost mine at Wendy's house.


----------



## javier




----------



## pez

I was walking around tonight, playing with my new K-01 toy with a 34-year-old 28mm lens attached... when I spied a shadow, lol


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## johngpt

Buckster said:


>


Such cool geometry with those shadows!





manaheim said:


> I lost mine at Wendy's house.


Man, you never remember the soap...


----------



## johngpt

study of lamp in study


----------



## LaFoto

100_Werbellinsee von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## johngpt

floor trigonometry with shadows and dust pan


----------



## Tuffythepug

BEDSPREAD


----------



## johngpt

fake orchids in black & white


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## ghache




----------



## Rick50




----------



## manaheim

Love this.  Hot... But bookish.., and trains are cool.  Very neat.


----------



## manaheim

Buckster said:
			
		

> Reflections of a cancer patient at sunset



Love this!


----------



## Buckster

manaheim said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflections of a cancer patient at sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly!


----------



## johngpt

tables and shadows


----------



## H4X1MA




----------



## poker_jake

DSC_0763 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning light and shadows on chair


----------



## johngpt

door with interesting shadows


Thought this thread needed bumping. It's been over a year without a post!


----------



## Warhorse

I just posted this one in another thread, but it fits in here so well, I just have to add it.


----------



## ruifo

La Condesa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lonely chair in barred light




.


----------



## limr

Another theme thread I didn't know about!

Mrs.Parker:



Glaring Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Zelda:



Wistful Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

135 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 311 - Garage by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

limr said:


> 135 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr



My jaw dropped. Stunning.


----------



## limr

Wow, thanks


----------



## limr

Day 303 - Curves by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 302 - Ivy leaves by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 302 - Concrete wall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 301 - Bowl by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ah, here's the one I was looking for:


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, sweet photos dudette.


----------



## FanBoy

The 'Curves' shot deserves a second look. There is so much interest in this photo!


----------



## johngpt

chair and lamp shadow




.


----------



## limr

Thank you, gents


----------



## Skyclad

Shadow Gnome


----------



## keyseddie

Followed this guy around Tijuana for an hour before he came to the right spot.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## johngpt

less is more




.


----------



## ruifo

Sun Lines by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Wolf by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0004_LisbonLight&amp;Shadow by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ruifo said:


>



Love this!


----------



## johngpt

window at work



.


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

Dave, been visiting Roswell again?

:mrgreen:

LOL, the old code for smilies obviously doesn't work!


----------



## johngpt

the hat in the hallway






.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> Dave, been visiting Roswell again?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> LOL, the old code for smilies obviously doesn't work!


Haha it was the pinhead Grays this time. They love to hover.


----------



## LaFoto

150_AlmondPlantation by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

in flight by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning coffee and shadows





.


----------



## ruifo

Tunnel Park Beach by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Catching the horizon just under the roof of the tunnel is perfect!


----------



## limr

Day 273 - Tree and shadows by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

A little change up...








empty bench at the gardens






.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## johngpt

bosque bench


.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

shadow, adobe mud &amp; window- Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




architectural detail - NY NY by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rain - Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




abobe mud Grand Mosque - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Manhattan architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




back from the well - Senosa village near Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Harbord street sign by Phil Marion, on Flickr




balcony shadows - New York, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr




architectural detail - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




(wa)shrooms by Phil Marion, on Flickr




P Parking facade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sun setting soon over El-Hdim Square - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague staircase by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Shadows of thrillseekers climbing scaffolding to go ziplining - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Children hanging out on the streets of Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdam shadows by Phil Marion, on Flickr




palm tree shadow on Relais Pierret - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague shadows by Phil Marion, on Flickr




El-Hdim Square in Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Philmar

adobe shadow - Djenne, mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




face shadow -Wadi, Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg

Shadows and Tall Trees


----------



## johngpt

autumn sun and shadows on window at the tearoom


.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

fenêtre noire


.


----------



## Philmar

Toro de fuego: a bull-resembling metal frame, with fireworks attached to it, is set alight, and then a person carrying the frame runs around town at night as if chasing people in the streets - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Philmar

CNE ice show by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A shadowy figure in la ville de Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

fence shadow in the park


.


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

beach strolling - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

behind flying star in corrales


.


----------



## Philmar

Cyclist - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

chinaberry shadows 


.


----------



## Philmar

Friends on an early morning jog along the boardwalk - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

window of darkness 


.


----------



## CherylL

Me and Emu by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Umm, Cheryl ... you do know you have Big Bird stalking you ?


----------



## CherylL

dxqcanada said:


> Umm, Cheryl ... you do know you have Big Bird stalking you ?



 Now that you mention it a resemblance to Big Bird!  I was trying to take his photo, but he kept nipping at me thru the fence.  Found out later that Emu likes shiny objects.


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, Cheryl ... you do know you have Big Bird stalking you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it a resemblance to Big Bird!  I was trying to take his photo, but he kept nipping at me thru the fence.  Found out later that Emu likes shiny objects.
Click to expand...


Your butt is shiny?


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## pez

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 128040



Nice!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

pez said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## Philmar

Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Grand Canal sen from inside Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro  - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shadow geometry


.


----------



## CherylL

Orbs by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42

Super low light, all the little d5100 can do to keep a little DOF 

ISO 2000 f2.2 1/80

trophies and shadows


----------



## robinchun

Umbrellas.. but no rain!

Robin


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

and now for something completely different, or not

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Prague morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

late light on glass 

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Been awhile. I'd forgotten about this thread!
Great contrasts Fred.


----------



## johngpt

late morning shadows at abq gardens

.


----------



## Philmar

Cobblestone shadows - Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Too cool Phil.




japanese garden fence

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 181649


Nice, and a very cool place.


----------



## johngpt

shadow selfie and bench

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## javier

Play me a tune by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## javier

A day in the life by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Petanque players, France, 1972


----------



## johngpt

chair ball window at work

.


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Roman forum in Vienne, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

